# Lonestar



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Frank said he and Jeff were going to throw a short quad in the first series of the Open. Anybody know what it's doing?


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open is a Quad, 2 retired, with an out of order flyer. Probably between 1/3-1/2 doing it.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open:

7-9-13-14-16-19-20-21-27-30-33-34-35-38-41-42-43-45-47-49-50-52-53-55-56-57-58-59-60-61-62-63-65-66-68-71-72-77-80-82

40 dogs

#9 starts at 8am, same location.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Did the Q finish today? If not how far did they getn and how many dogs still in
Thanks


----------



## bruce (May 18, 2004)

mjh345 said:


> Did the Q finish today? If not how far did they getn and how many dogs still in
> Thanks


Qual Call backs 17 dogs to the third 3,4,7,9,10,12,15,17,18,19,20,22,24,26,27,28,29 ... they had just started when I left around 3


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

15 back to the Q 4th 


Saturday 8AM


----------



## yellowlabfan (Jan 27, 2009)

I am looking forward to hear what the results from the Derby are later today if they are done.


----------



## bruce (May 18, 2004)

DKR said:


> 15 back to the Q 4th
> 
> 
> Saturday 8AM


Any numbers of those dropped ... trying to keep my score card up to date ... 

Thanks ...


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open to the 3rd:

7-14-16-20-27-30-33-34-38-43-47-50-53-56-60-62-65-66-68-72-73-77-80-82

24 dogs.

Land blind was an absolute bitch.


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

What #'s weredropped in the Qual, going to the 4th? Thanks for the info.


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

Anyone have qual results?


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

Any updates on the open and how did the qual finish up? Sylvia if you see this please update. Thanks !!

Carole


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Amateur was an inline triple w two retired. Middle gun was challenging all day with wind, cover change, and terrain. Then run land blind by invitation, very tight to short retired gun station through keyhole. Some dogs very loose/lost at the end of the blind. Good tests.

Eight more to run Sunday.

Partial call backs to Am 3rd:1,3,5,7,8,9,10,11,12,14,15,17,19,20,21,22,23,
24,26,29,30,36,39,40,41,42,43,44,46,49,50,52,54,55,57,58. 36 dogs.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Qual

1st 10 Yaz/Russell 
2nd 28 Tink/Johnson
3rd 4 Visa/Farmer
4th 22 Teddy/Caire

RJ 12 Hombre/Stoner

Jam
3,7,15,17,18,20,24,26,27,29


Tough Fair tests, generous judges


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Tom Watson said:


> Eight more to run Sunday.
> 
> Partial call backs to Am 3rd:.


HUH!! Really?


----------



## bruce (May 18, 2004)

*Amen*



DKR said:


> Qual
> 
> 1st 10 Yaz/Russell
> 2nd 28 Tink/Johnson
> ...


Amen to tough and fair ... out in the first but learned a lot ... had a ball ... we'll be looking for the next Lone Star Trial ...


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

DKR said:


> Qual
> 
> 1st 10 Yaz/Russell
> 2nd 28 Tink/Johnson
> ...



Big Congrats Mr Stoner!!

Hombre is a very nice dog..

Gooser


----------



## yellowlabfan (Jan 27, 2009)

Any news on the Derby yet ?


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

*Richard Davis and Chupa win the derby,puts him on the national derby list. Congrats!*


----------



## Tim McGarry (Jun 22, 2010)

Other derby = Greg Sharer got 2nd with Clyde and 3rd with Philo. He helps train Chupa too! Congratulations to Rock Erin Kennels taking the top three derby places! Congratulations Greg!!!


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Paul Rainbolt said:


> *Richard Davis and Chupa win the derby,puts him on the national derby list. Congrats!*



Congrats Richard

Rich spent a good bit of Friday shooting flyers at the qual in the cold and drizzle. Heck of a guy


----------



## ClarkAnsel (Dec 14, 2011)

Anything new on the Open?


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Open:
1st- Paul Knutson -Woody
2nd Milligan ?
3rd Gunzar ?
4th Martha Russell - Tubb
All I know- congrats to all!

Amateur has 5 dogs left to run in a 20 dog 
4th series.


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Open 2nd- Tim Milligan - Boo
3rd- Karl Gunzar - Colonel
Unofficial


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

Congratulations to Larry and Lori Morgan, "Big Woody" and Paul Knutson on the OPEN WIN!

Also, congrats to Martha Russell with youngster "Tubb" on the 4th. place ~ wow!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations to Chuck & Mary Jane with Yukon for the Qualifying blue in the amateur.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

birdthrower51 said:


> Congratulations to Chuck & Mary Jane with Yukon for the Qualifying blue in the amateur.


Congrats to Chuck and Mary Jane, Yukon was awsome.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats to all who placed and finished the stakes. Thanks to the Matters for hosting.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

As Mike said below.

Congrats to Paul Knutson and the Morgan's with Woody getting Open Blue. Congrats to the Schweikert's with Yukon getting Amat Blue.

Looks like a great start to season.




MikeBoley said:


> Congrats to all who placed and finished the stakes. Thanks to the Matters for hosting.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Congratulations to all who placed and finished. 

Big congrats to my friends John Caire and Pearl for Pearl's 2nd place in the Am, her first trial since whelping, and Suzan Caire for Tia's Amateur fourth.

Thanks to the Matters for hosting and to all who volunteered and helped to make the weekend a success.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to Schweikert's, Morgan's, Caire's, Robben's et. al!!!

Great start to the year regards,

Aaron*


----------

